# Yoiks! where do I start???



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

I would love one of those late 60s early 70s '02s, but haven't a clue how to get going.

Going thru a small town in Ontario today I stopped and chatted with a garage owner who has 3 '02s in his garage...one that is gutted, one that looks great but belongs to his brother, and a white one that needs bodywork (in a dank old garage), but that the owner claims runs fine (or did when it he drove it into the garage 3 years ago).

Where do I go from here????

I didn't ask prices because I didn't want to appear to interested, and my X5 outside was kinda screaming "I've got money", so well, I think you know what I mean!

Oh, and I don't have a lot of technical experience, so it's better if I et something that only needs some bodywork and not a lot of tuning.


----------



## mppaz (Aug 7, 2003)

This site is a good starting point for general knowledge --> bimmers.com

See the buyers guide for detail information on the various years and problem areas to look for. 02 Buyers guide


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks mppaz, I'll browse there! I might be better off trying to find something that is still running and taken care of, or even something restored. There seem to be some decent cars, even on eBay.


----------



## Vroomer (Apr 18, 2005)

There is probably a lot of rust on those '02s.

2002 FAQ is a GREAT resource.

Now, would this car be a collector car, daily driver, restoration, race car.. what?

~Vroomer


----------



## stewthebassman (Nov 10, 2004)

Vroomer said:


> There is probably a lot of rust on those '02s.
> 
> 2002 FAQ is a GREAT resource.
> 
> ...


Time for perfect honesty now stew...this car would be to:

a) make me feel like I'm in Europe in the 70s which was a cool time to be there
b)drive to dinner on Saturday nights with my family and generally just to show off with every now and then when I'm in a retro mood.

Yeah I think those old cars would have lots of body problems.....


----------

